# dans le chef de



## czarl

Aujourd'hui, samedi, aurai-je de la chance?
_Dans le chef de..._
Cela se dirait _en la persona de_...?
Ce que je cherche à traduire est :
Votre compagnie, *dans le chef de *son président, depuis le début, met des bâtons dans les roues de cette négociation.
Merci!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Czarl:

Chef tiene también el sentido de punto prinicpal.

Pienso, pero no te lo puedo asegurar, que podría traducirse en tu frase como:" ...,y más precisamente/ más que nadie/ empezando por su presidente,...".

Tendrás que esperar a ver qué nos sugieren los demás, ¿vale?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## czarl

¡Gracias!
Merci!


----------



## yserien

Chef tiene un montón de acepciones.
Cabeza : il met le couvre-chef sur son chef.
Juicio, opinión : selon son jugement,faire quelque chose de son propre chef.
Derechos adquiridos :j'ai du chef de ma mère une grosse rente.
Y en general todo o casi todo lo que abarca el término español "jefe".http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/fastshowart.exe?17%7DCHEF%2C+subst.+masc.%7D73574%7D73575%7D73575%7D0%7D5


----------



## GURB

Hola
Esta expresión no tiene sentido en francés. Habrá querido decir: *du chef de* con un sentido algo particular que pareces haber entendido . _En la persona de_, me parece posible. Quizá mejor: *por iniciativa de..*.
Le président, _de son propre chef_, met des bâtons dans les roues de la compagnie= por iniciativa propia de...
Pienso que el autor, dominando mal esta expresión, ha mezclado palabras y sentidos...y adivine quién pueda.
Un saludo


----------



## czarl

_du chef de... dans le chef de... _Maintenant je ne sais plus!

Dans la phrase suivante: 
"_Votre groupe, _[_à travers les actions/en la personne_]_ de votre président a systématiquement entravé le projet",_

Vous diriez plutôt: "[...]_ du chef de votre président _[...]" 
ou plutôt: ""[...]_ dans le chef de votre président _[...]"

À force de le répéter _"du chef de... du chef de...",_ je commence à penser que c'est Gurb qui a raison. Par contre _"de son propre chef" _qui est bien traduit par "_por intiativa propia" _n'est pas l'idée que je veux exprimer. C'est justement ce que je voudrais éclaircir (c'est une lettre que j'écris): agit-il seul, *de *son propre chef, ou  en représentation de son groupe, puisqu'en fin de compte, *du *chef des (en raison des, á cause des) actes de son président le groupe tout entier reste compromis. Afin d'obtenir des éclaircissements et que ce groupe définisse sa position sans ambiguïté, il me semble important d'informer que ce groupe, *dans *le chef de (en la persone de) son président, agit de manière contraire aux objectifs communs.

Qu'en pensez-vous, Gurb? Qu'en pensent les autres?

Cordialement,
CZARL


----------



## Víctor Pérez

J'ai l'impression que l'emploi du mot *chef* complique un peu les choses. Si tu permets, *czarl*, je te suggère simplifier la phrase:

Votre Président met des bâtons dans les roues dans cette négociation depuis le début.

Su Presidente dificulta las negociaciones desde el principio.


----------



## czarl

Oui, Victor Pérez, merci! 

En fait j'ai déjà envoye la lettre et j'ai écrit "Vuestra Cia, en la persona de su presidente ha sistematicamente dificultado las negociaciones".

Maintenant, suite a une intervention de Grub la question s'est  déviée vers l'usage en français de l'expression "dans le chef de..." Cela se dit-il? Il me semble que oui... Je n'ai que très peu de livres en français à Acarigua, petite ville rurale au Venezuela et je n'ai pu vérifier! N'y a-t-il pas une différence dans le sens et l'utilisation des locutions dans le/du /de son (propre)  chef? Il me paraît clairement que oui. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Surprise.... Il semble que l'expression soit employée par nos amis belges dans le jargon juridique, on trouve également dans Google des entrées de pages congolaises.

J'ai vérifié dans le dictionnaire IATE de l'Union Européennne. 
http://iate.europa.eu/iatediff/SearchByQueryEdit.do

L'expression appararaît une seule fois:

FR: imposition dans le chef des associés
ES: imposición a los socios.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola a todos
Quelques remarques:


> *"Surprise.... Il semble que l'expression soit employée par nos amis belges dans le jargon juridique, on trouve également dans Google des entrées de pages congolaises."*


Et oui *Gévy*, notre belle langue étant universelle, elle est parfois bien maltraitée, d'autres diront enrichie; en tous cas on a bien du mal a suivre.
*Czarl,* les locutions avec _chef_ sont soit littéraires soit réservées au domaine juridique et il vaut mieux les éviter.
"En la persona de" est de loin préférable. Attention à la place de "sistematicamente" dans ta phrase!
_Poner chinitas_ (guijarros) _en el camino _est utilisée en Espagne mais je ne sais si elle l'est couramment. En tous cas Galdós l'employait.
La proposition de *Victor* est intéressante (como siempre) mais plutôt: *nous *met...
Un saludo



J


----------



## Víctor Pérez

GURB said:


> La proposition de *Victor* est intéressante (como siempre) mais plutôt: *nous *met...


 
Merci *Gurb*, mais une négociation étant par définition une tractation bilatérale, il me semble surabondant de dire *nous met*.


----------



## nuevotalento

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos
Por favor consultar primero los hilos existentes​ 
Comment traduire:

"Les imputations B et D retiennent l'organisation criminelle *dans le chef du* premier prévenu comme personne..."

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## rolandbascou

GURB said:


> Hola
> Esta expresión no tiene sentido en francés. Habrá querido decir: *du chef de* con un sentido algo particular que pareces haber entendido . _En la persona de_, me parece posible. Quizá mejor: *por iniciativa de..*.
> Le président, _de son propre chef_, met des bâtons dans les roues de la compagnie= por iniciativa propia de...
> Pienso que el autor, dominando mal esta expresión, ha mezclado palabras y sentidos...y adivine quién pueda.
> Un saludo


 
Debo discrepar. Dans le chef de est ici tout à fait correct, avec le sens de "en la personne de" par exemple. J´ai vu souvent cerre expression.
Salut.


----------



## nuevotalento

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, eso fue creía, pero necesitaba confirmación.

Gracias


----------



## Mirelia

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
​
Hola, amigos:

Vuelvo a pedir ayuda. Me encuentro con la expresión que dio lugar a este hilo, pero en un contexto en el que ninguna de las soluciones propuestas parece pertinente. Probablemente porque la frase en cuestión no es aquí un giro lingüístico como el que se planteó en el hilo.
Se trata de un libro de retórica, y en determinado momento, con referencia a las figuras distinguidas por esta disciplina, el autor dice: 

"les figures qui jouent sur les sons traduisent forcément une problématicité moins grande du moins *dans le chef du *locuteur que les figures de construction grammaticale". 

Más allá de que, a mi juicio, se hace sentir la falta de algunas comas (... moins grande, du moins dans le chef du locuteur, que ...), el problema que planteo es que aquí *chef *parece ser utilizado como sinónimo de *tête *(o sea, "en la cabeza (o en la mente) del locutor"). Pero no me resulta fácil hallar ni en diccionarios ni en citas la posibilidad de una sinonimia tan directa. O quizá estoy errando con la interpretación.

¿Qué opinan ustedes? Gracias por anticipado,
Mirelia


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mirelia:

Aunque "chef" quiere decir cabeza, no se entiende como sinónimo de mente. No se emplea en este sentido.

Debo reconocer, como lo dije anteriormente, que la expresión "dans le chef de" me es del todo ajena. Pero podría ser en tu frase: "por lo que al locutor se refiere", o algo por el estilo.

Sin ninguna seguridad por mi parte, así que espera más respuesta, por fa.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mirelia said:


> "les figures qui jouent sur les sons traduisent forcément une problématicité moins grande du moins dans le chef du locuteur que les figures de construction grammaticale".



Me pregunto si no se puede también interpretar como "*en opinión del locutor*".


----------



## Mirelia

A Gévy y Víctor Pérez, muchas gracias. Me han dado la pista. Todavía no llegué a la solución definitiva, pero estoy encaminada. Sólo que, Víctor, en este contexto no va lo de la "opinión" del locutor, no es que el locutor opine, sino que ocurre algo que él percibe, siente, etc. Creo que la solución será algo así como "por el lado del locutor" u otra fórmula de este orden. 
A ambos y a todos: ¡Feliz 2010!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Quizá: *por parte del locutor*.


----------



## Mirelia

Víctor Pérez said:


> Quizá: *por parte del locutor*.


 

¡Perfecto!


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Tu consulta, Mirelia, me ha intrigado. Cuando leí la frase que brindaste, lo cual hice antes que leer el cuerpo del mensaje para que éste no nublara mi juicio , pensé exactamente lo que vos describiste: en la mente del locutor. Y pensando, haciendo analogías, se me ocurrió que el autor simplemente usó esa locución con el sentido de "según el juicio de" o "a juicio de".

¿Qué te parece?


----------



## Mirelia

swift said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Tu consulta, Mirelia, me ha intrigado. Cuando leí la frase que brindaste, lo cual hice antes que leer el cuerpo del mensaje para que éste no nublara mi juicio , pensé exactamente lo que vos describiste: en la mente del locutor. Y pensando, haciendo analogías, se me ocurrió que el autor simplemente usó esa locución con el sentido de "según el juicio de" o "a juicio de".
> 
> ¿Qué te parece?


 
Siempre lo pensé en esa línea, el problema está en que la inmensa mayoría de los posts precedentes se pronunciaron en contra.   
¡Tu apoyo es de agradecer!


----------

